# Sister of Silence



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

BL have released a new audio drama which appears to be limited to those subscribed to their newsletter.



For those 'unlucky' enough not to be subscribed to the BL newsletter, the 'audio drama' is ~9mins 30secs of silence, with ~30secs at the begining of standard intro music and the 'narrator' announcing the name of the 'drama', the 'author' and his own name.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Bleak. Powerful. Poignant.

Words fail me.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Words fail me.


An apt reaction considering the subject matter


----------



## TomB360 (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. Nice April Fools.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

absolutely stunning...


----------



## TomB360 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just notice the subtitle. Silence is Golden :laugh:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i could only get the intro to work then its pretty much silence. am i missing something?


----------



## TomB360 (Dec 28, 2010)

The 'audio drama' is called _Sisters of Silence: Silence is Golden_, and I was released on 1st April.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ahh now I finally get it. Damned, I was fooled twice yester day then!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Unknown Primarch said:


> i could only get the intro to work then its pretty much silence. am i missing something?





forkmaster said:


> Ahh now I finally get it. Damned, I was fooled twice yester day then!


Oh dear....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

People need to learn that anythiing that comes out before midday on April 1st is likely a joke.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh dear....


well i only checked it out yesterday so really it fell abit flat for me.


----------

